
Ubuntu bug: Microsoft has a majority market share - spektom
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
======
jrnichols
This was kind of a fun read. I remember years ago when I was firmly in the
"open source or nothing" camp, even as a non-developer. I remember the anti-
DMCA campaigns, anti-microsoft linux user groups, early Linux World Expo
gatherings..But then over the years, things lost a lot of steam. Linux because
more corporate. Things started to shift from the desktop to the mobile device,
and also being a big Mac guy at the same time I also noticed that Mac OS X
offered a lot of what Linux was without the frustration of hunting down
different library versions and failed compilations.

I'm thinking out loud again. But I enjoyed the read. I like the trips down
memory lane.

